# No se ve la imagen en un TV GOLDSTAR CB-20D60X



## inspcv00 (Abr 1, 2010)

​              Buenos días: 

Recurro a ustedes porque tengo un problema. Tengo un televisor marca  GOLDSTAR modelo CB-20D60X al que se le fastidión el flyback (por fugas).  Al quemarse también chamuscó un par de resistencias. Yo, ni corto ni  perezoso, le cambié tanto el flyback como las resistencias pero al  encenderlo resulta que no me va, funciona todo bien excepto que no se ve  la imagen. La pantalla se muestra totalmente negra. Traté de ajustarla  por medio de los potenciómetros que trae el flyback (FOCUS y SCREEN)  pero no hay manera, sigue sin verse nada. Las resistencias que cambié  son la R438 y la R439, de valores 82K y 1K respectivamente. Espero su  ayuda porque ya no sé lo que hacer. 

Muchas gracias.


----------



## jorge morales (Abr 1, 2010)

verificaste los voltajes de la salida de color del tv, pueden ser a transistro o c.i


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 1, 2010)

¿El filamento enciende?


----------



## inspcv00 (Abr 3, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿El filamento enciende?



Sí, sí, el filamento enciende.


----------



## Danielectronico (Abr 3, 2010)

puede que tengas algun problema en el circuito ABL, si tenes el diagrama del chasis te va a ayudar mucho a identificar los componentes del mismo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 3, 2010)

¿El Fly-back es original? Los no originales podrian traer un bobinado invertido!


----------



## inspcv00 (Abr 5, 2010)

Danielectronico dijo:


> puede que tengas algun problema en el circuito ABL, si tenes el diagrama del chasis te va a ayudar mucho a identificar los componentes del mismo



Seguro, me da a mí que tengo algún otro componente quemado y que se ve bien en la placa. Creo que lo mejor que puedo hacer es que le eche un vistazo un técnico y si no me compro otra tele y listo. Muchas gracias por la respuesta.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿El Fly-back es original? Los no originales podrian traer un bobinado invertido!



No, es equivalente, pero vamos, no creo que sea ese el problema. Muchas gracias por contestar.


----------



## cesar-p (May 17, 2010)

fijate la resictencia del abl, es de 10K por lo general esta al lado del fly back, segui de donde sale y la encotnras. comunicame si se fue la falla o sigue.


----------

